# Datyon Show



## TheFizzer (Jan 31, 2010)

Daddy Katz Kustom Kulture
Presents
Bicycle and Mini Bike Show & Kruze-In
Saturday Feb 6th 11am – 6 pm

Load in starts at 10am – all contestants must be in by 1pm
Judging starts at 2pm - trophies at 3pm
Open to all age groups
Cash and Trophy's
Stock, Original, Custom, Rat, and Age (15 and under) 
$5 per entry.
Sign up day of event
Food and Drink for sale at event...	
Larger space than last year !! We have the whole back of the building

New This year...Limited indoor swap space 
10x10...$15 each space. Pre-register
Free outdoor swap space
...it may be a warm day…who knows !!

Daddy Katz - 3250 Kettering Blvd, Dayton,Ohio 45429 - 937-296-0347 – http://www.daddykatz.com


----------



## npence (Feb 5, 2010)

This show has been canceled do to the snow. The new date is March 6th.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2010)

DAMN! I've been looking forward to this show and working my butt off to get my bike ready-grrrr! Just my luck.


----------



## JLarkin (Feb 6, 2010)

> and working my butt off to get my bike ready




How would you go to Dayton and Indy both?


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2010)

TODAY IS THE BIG DAY!!!!! I will have my all original black 1963 Huffy survivor on display and will be selling parts outside.


----------

